# Protektorenjacke mit gutem Schutz für das Schlüsselbein?



## Onkel_D (4. Juli 2007)

Ich suche eine Protektorenjacke. Das Problem ist, das ich mir vor 4 Wochen in Saalbach das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe (trotz Axo Vortex Protektor) und in 6 Wochen nach Vancouver / Whistler zum Freeriden gehen möchte. Der Flug ist schon Ewigkeiten gebucht und verschieben geht sowieso terminlich nicht. Prinzipiell sollte es nach zwei Monaten auch wieder gehen mit dem Biken, aber ich mache mir jetzt natürlich Sorgen wegen meines Bruchs.

Daher die Frage: Gibt es eine Jacke, die speziell auch im Bereich des Schlüsselbeins guten Schutz bietet? Die Jacken, die ich bisher gesehen habe, schützen gerade diesen Bereich eher schlecht, was wohl daran liegt, das man dort sehr beweglich sein muss.

Ansonsten ist der Anwendungsbereich Freeride-Touren und Bikepark, leichten Downhill eingeschlossen, aber nichts racemäßiges. Gute Belüftung wäre mir wichtig.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## flyingscot (4. Juli 2007)

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob es gegen Schlüsselbeinbruch einen sinnvollen Protektor geben kann. Das Schlüsselbein bricht üblicherweise dann, wenn die Schulter mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gegen ein festes Hindernis stößt.

Im Bereich des Schlüsselbeins findet oft gar kein Aufschlag statt, nur ist es halt das schwächste Glied...

Es gab aber eine Jacken mit so einem sichelförmigen Schlüsselbeinschutz, ich weiss aber nicht mehr genau von welcher Firma, ich glaube AXO. Soweit ich sehen kann, haben die aktuellen Modelle den aber nicht mehr in der Form (Quelle: Bike oder Mountainbike-Zeitschrift aus 2006).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ali777 (4. Juli 2007)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob es gegen Schlüsselbeinbruch einen sinnvollen Protektor geben kann.
> 
> gibts es nicht, kann es nicht. das schlüsselbein ist ein "sollbruchstelle" deines skeletts.
> massivere protektorenhemden mit einem sogenannten schlüsselbeinschutz gibt es z.b. von UFO oder preiswert das FM Safety Pro Jacket aus dem Melzer-Shop
> ...


----------



## Ringo Starrr (5. Juli 2007)

Also das Schlüßelbein so zu schützen dass es nix abbekommt ist kaum drinn. Hab mir vor zwei Wochen als Torwart beim Fußball das Schlüßelbein zum Glück "nur" gestaucht. Hab immer noch Probleme mit.
Das Problem ist, wie schon von den anderen geschrieben, dass bei einem Sturz auf die Schulter die Sturzenergie von der Schulter zum Schlüßelbein übertragen wird und da dieses recht fragil (lang und recht dünn) ist hält es nicht jedem Sturz stand.
Schützen kannst Du es eigentlich nur vor Gegenstände die frontal aufs Schlüßelbein schlagen, was aber bei einem Sturz ehr seltener ist.
Trotzdem viel Spaß in den USA.


----------



## arnomtb (12. Juli 2007)

Dainese hat auch einen Protektor, der die Schultern eigentlich recht gut schützt. Ich weiss leider das Modell nicht mehr, bin ihn selbst im Winter beim Boardercrossen gefahren.
Aber sicher kannst du beim Schlüsselbein nie sein... Geht nicht zu schützen, aber man kann vorbeugen...


----------



## Jocki (12. Juli 2007)

IXS Battle Jacket ?!


----------



## TimvonHof (16. Juli 2007)

wie schon gesagt: das schlüsselbein brich im allgemeinen durch einen sturz auf die schulter. die energie, die dein protektor an der oberarmkugel nicht aufnimmt gibt er weiter an die schulter, hier wird sie auchgenommen von der muskulatur und hoffentlich in den weichteilen vernichtet.
wenn dann noch viel energie übrig ist - also deine muskulatur und weichteile überfordert sind, wird sie weitergegeben an die knochen. 
ist die kraft groß genug dann brechen die knochen in der reihenfolke der belastbarkeit - und da ist das schlüsselbein hat einer der ersten knochen die nachgeben (weitere energie vernichten) um die schulter zu schützen. ist ja auch der einzige knochen der die schulter mit dem rumpf verbindet...

also, ein effektiver schutz gegen große verformungsenergie für das schlüsselbein ist es . die energie so gering wie möglich zu halten.
dicker protektor an der oberararmkugel (der aber wiederum dünn genug sein solte um nicht überall hängen zu bleiben und eine bewegung zulässt)
trainierte muskulatur die zum zeitpunkt des sturzes halt noch nicht erschöpft ist.

die direkte energie von vorne aufs schlüsselbein ist im radsport eher selten. (stichwort anschnallgurt im auto)


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juli 2007)

In meinen Augen kann man echt nicht viel dafür machen, dass es heil bleibt. Beim letzten Bruch habe ich mich aus 4m über die Schulter abrollen müssen. Die Schulter wurde dabei ziemlich weit nach vorne gedrückt (klar bei der Höhe) und da hat das Schlüsselbein nicht mit gewollt. Ergebnis: Bruch. Ist auch bei Reitern eine beliebte Verletzung. Da kann man einfach nivht viel gegen machen...


----------



## Onkel_D (20. Juli 2007)

Also vielen Dank schon mal für die guten Tipps. Es stimmt wohl, dass man das Schlüsselbein nicht wirklich schützen kann. Trotzdem ist es wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit einen Schutz vor dem Schlüsselbein habe, da es zur Zeit wohl noch labil gegenüber Schlägen von vorne ist.

Dann gehe ich mal los und schau mir die vorgeschlagenen Teile an.


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2007)

ich bin 5 wochen nach meinem rippenbruch (2 richtig 2 angebrochen) auch nach whistler geflogen. gott sei dank bin ich nicht wirklich gestürzt. fahren ging aber nach einer aufwärmphase von 2 tagen ganz wunderbar. viel spaß.


----------



## Paavo04 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich liege gerade im Krankenhaus.....mir hat der heim das Schlüsselbein zertrümmert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paavo04 (24. Mai 2016)

Also mein Tipp
Nec breace


----------



## kartman (8. Juni 2018)

Habe mir Mittwoch trotz Ortema Brustpanzer (inkl. Schulterspangen zum Schutz des Schlüsselbeines) und entsprechedem Neckbrace trotzdem das Schlüsselbein aussen gebrochen. Eben einfach weil ich mit Wucht auf die linke Breitseite geknallt und dann weiter über den Rücken abgerollt bin. Schulterprotektoren seitlich waren ebenfalls vorhanden, gibt halt kein Patentrezept


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2018)

Die Schulterspangen können nur einen Schlag von vorne aufs Schlüsselbein dämpfen, das Ausknicken des Schlüsselbeins durch eine Normalbelastung kannste mit nichts verhindern. Außer mit einem Exoskelett Jahrgang 2050.


----------



## R4bbit87 (12. Mai 2022)

Wie ist das denn, wenn man da aktuell am schlüsselbein ne Platte mit 12 Schrauben hat? Soll man dann vllt lieber gar nicht fahren, weil es das SB im Sturzfall dann in tausende Einzelteile zermatscht? Die Schrauben werden ja vermutlich stärker sein als das SB


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2022)

Kommt halt drauf an, ob du das Schlüsselbein noch brauchst.


----------



## erborow (18. Mai 2022)

R4bbit87 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn, wenn man da aktuell am schlüsselbein ne Platte mit 12 Schrauben hat? Soll man dann vllt lieber gar nicht fahren, weil es das SB im Sturzfall dann in tausende Einzelteile zermatscht? Die Schrauben werden ja vermutlich stärker sein als das SB


bin 1 Jahr mit platte im Schlüsselbein gefahren. Die hatte aber nur 7 Schrauben. 
Das problem ist, dass der Knochen im Zweifelsfall außen bricht, was schlechter zusammenwächst.
Aber es ist auch nicht jede platte gleich. am besten fragt man nochmal seinen Arzt.
Man sollte gerade ein Schlüsselbein gut ausheilen lassen. Whistlerurlaub nach 10 Wochen klingt sehr mutig, ich kenne auch leute, die sich so dann direkt den nächsten bruch zugezogen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

